
Redox Is a Unix-Like Operating System Written in Rust - doener
http://redox-os.org/
======
amelius
Not particularly aimed at this project, but I'm wondering if operating systems
are still evolving from a functional point of view. Somehow it feels as if
we're stuck with the functional requirements that were posed back in the 70s,
when Unix was invented. On the other hand, I guess that the simpler an OS, the
better; so perhaps its functionality should also minimally evolve.

------
sctb
Previous discussions this year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844539)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11318004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11318004)

